# Whatdidiget?



## MikeMD (Jun 25, 2014)

A friend of mine was taking down some trees, and asked if I wanted any for turning. Can't pass up wood, can I? The stuff I picked up today doesn't look all that interesting, but there are some really nice crotches that I can get when future trees come down.

So, what did I get? Thanks for your help.

BTW...it is NOT locust, cherry, or walnut...I know that much. Thought maybe mulberry, but he said there are never any berries on it.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 25, 2014)

Based on the leaves in the one pic, I'm going to guess elm.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2014)

I always get these wrong... but I think that might be ash

EDIT: See what I mean? Wrong!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

Yip that is elm. As to the exact species of elm it is hard to say without the seed and a better leaf pic. It isn't an American elm the leaves are too small. Looks more like the siberian or slippery or Chinese. Based on the leaf size.


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I'll just go with "elm". No need for it to be more in depth. Thanks.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2014)

If it's elm, it moves quite a bit while drying... At least that's been my experience with the stuff around here. I tend to leave the roughouts a little thicker than the norm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 25, 2014)

Keller, after it warps badly, how does it burn? 

Actually, I've heard that before. Dale wised me up about that. Thanks for the heads up, though. I'm guessing those crotches will move all over the place!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 26, 2014)

I say treat that wood with the greatest respect...as though it is the most beautiful you have ever gotten. Turn forms with care and dry it slowly and carefully...(it's wood karma don't ya know!).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm fairly certain it's what we call red elm down here. Actually I'm a little more certain than _fairly _certain but I am not _extremely _certain, just more than _fairly _certain. On a scale of 1 to 100 I'd have to go with 91.3482% certain. I think.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 26, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm fairly certain it's what we call red elm down here. Actually I'm a little more certain than fairly certain but I am not extremely certain, just more than fairly certain. On a scale of 1 to 100 I'd have to go with 91.3482% certain. I think.




Anything over 90% is certainly certain.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 26, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Keller, after it warps badly, how does it burn?
> 
> Actually, I've heard that before. Dale wised me up about that. Thanks for the heads up, though. I'm guessing those crotches will move all over the place!



It burns OK but WOW- does it make a bunch of ash. I can burn most anything in my stove and only need to take the ash out once every 3-4 weeks. Elm- every 2 days if I am lucky. I works like walnut- from a flat workers perspective.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks likes stag horn sumac


----------



## Kevin (Jun 26, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Looks likes stag horn sumac
> View attachment 54284



One of the colors in SHS is very close, but it is not. I do love me some SHS though for sure. It has so much going for it.


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 26, 2014)

Mike, I feel that way about Ash. I simply won't burn it. Too much work keeping up with the ashes.

Elliott, I think that Sumac has WAY more color and going on. From the looks of that, I almost wish it was Sumac.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 26, 2014)

Hahah I found a great deal on sumac I can see if they still have some if you would like


MikeMD said:


> Mike, I feel that way about Ash. I simply won't burn it. Too much work keeping up with the ashes.
> 
> Elliott, I think that Sumac has WAY more color and going on. From the looks of that, I almost wish it was Sumac.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 27, 2014)

Elliott, I've got wood coming out of my ears...just picked up some more burls yesterday. Thanks for the offer, but I really don't need any. If my stash ever gets low, I might contact you...


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Elliott, I've got wood coming out of my ears...just picked up some more burls yesterday. Thanks for the offer, but I really don't need any. If my stash ever gets low, I might contact you...


Ok. I doubt that you'll ever get low. I may have to contact you. Haha


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> just picked up some more burls yesterday.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

Kevin said:


>


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 27, 2014)

Hey, now... This post STARTED with pics. Now ya'll are just harassing a fella. 

If I can get signal, I'll send the pics from my phone to my computer, resize them, upload them, and post them...all for your viewing pleasure. BTW, though I DID pick up some more burls, the event was less than thrilling. Long story short: Left my house at 6:15am. Drove3 1/2 hours with my 20' flatbed (quite a bumpy ride when it is empty) to arrive to the guy not being there yet. Waited around for over 1/2 hour for him to show (he was running late with a customer...not his fault). Upon inspection, most of the sizable burls were a little too far gone for larger bowls...at least too far gone for me to pay for them. We struck a deal... $100 for everything. Fine. Loaded them up. On my way by noon. Should have been home by 3:30 pm, right? No, I was listening to the World Cup on the radio, and missed my exit on a Toll Road. Next exit, 12 miles. So, paid an extra toll, turned around, and back on the Toll Road. 12 miles later, I'm at my exit. Got onto the next big interstate, and home free...just about 1/2 hour behind schedule, right? Well, I was hungry as a stray dog, and stopped at the first exit for a bite. Went to get back on the interstate, and no reentry. GPS rerouted me. Now mind you, I'm 2 hours into my 3 1/2 hour trip home. The new route, another 3 1/2 hours. WHAT? Oh well... 1/2 hour from home, my low fuel level light came on. Computer said 44 miles to empty. Hey, I know of a gas station not 10 miles from here, I'll stop there. Less than 1 mile from the gas station, I ran out of gas, diesel actually. To make a long story short...too late (but really, I'm going to shorten it), one fuel fill (2 gallons), a broken bleeder valve screw (not me, the moron who brought the gas...another long story), a call and visit from the local dealership parts guy to bring me a replacement bleeder screw, still not starting so another 4 gallons of fuel, still not starting, so tow truck. I was there 3 1/2 hours...Wife came to pick me up (and the trailer). Got home at 9:15pm. THAT was my day...for rotten burls. Still want a picture?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow! Sounds like quite the hassle - hope there was some good stuff in the load to make the troubles worthwhile.



MikeMD said:


> Still want a picture?



This is WB. So, YES! It's in the rules, I think. And, if not, it should be.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2014)

MikeMD said:


> Hey, now... This post STARTED with pics. Now ya'll are just harassing a fella.
> 
> If I can get signal, I'll send the pics from my phone to my computer, resize them, upload them, and post them...all for your viewing pleasure. BTW, though I DID pick up some more burls, the event was less than thrilling. Long story short: Left my house at 6:15am. Drove3 1/2 hours with my 20' flatbed (quite a bumpy ride when it is empty) to arrive to the guy not being there yet. Waited around for over 1/2 hour for him to show (he was running late with a customer...not his fault). Upon inspection, most of the sizable burls were a little too far gone for larger bowls...at least too far gone for me to pay for them. We struck a deal... $100 for everything. Fine. Loaded them up. On my way by noon. Should have been home by 3:30 pm, right? No, I was listening to the World Cup on the radio, and missed my exit on a Toll Road. Next exit, 12 miles. So, paid an extra toll, turned around, and back on the Toll Road. 12 miles later, I'm at my exit. Got onto the next big interstate, and home free...just about 1/2 hour behind schedule, right? Well, I was hungry as a stray dog, and stopped at the first exit for a bite. Went to get back on the interstate, and no reentry. GPS rerouted me. Now mind you, I'm 2 hours into my 3 1/2 hour trip home. The new route, another 3 1/2 hours. WHAT? Oh well... 1/2 hour from home, my low fuel level light came on. Computer said 44 miles to empty. Hey, I know of a gas station not 10 miles from here, I'll stop there. Less than 1 mile from the gas station, I ran out of gas, diesel actually. To make a long story short...too late (but really, I'm going to shorten it), one fuel fill (2 gallons), a broken bleeder valve screw (not me, the moron who brought the gas...another long story), a call and visit from the local dealership parts guy to bring me a replacement bleeder screw, still not starting so another 4 gallons of fuel, still not starting, so tow truck. I was there 3 1/2 hours...Wife came to pick me up (and the trailer). Got home at 9:15pm. THAT was my day...for rotten burls. Still want a picture?




Oh we got the picture- BUMMER. My last trip ended about like that-no quite as bad- no pics are forgiven........ this time.


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 28, 2014)

I would have posted the pics already, but I get crappy cell reception here at the house. So, uploading pics to my computer (or anywhere) is difficult at best. Usually, I have to wait to get off the property to be able to upload media. Since the truck is in the shop (yeah, the fuel pump or whatever that unit is that is over the fuel filter) took a dump. The part is $700 with at least $300 installation. My $100 burl score is sounding worse and worse. Though, I do have to say that I've got 180K on this truck and it is 10 years old. The part may have just been ready to go...


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 28, 2014)

So those rotten burls cost about 1100 now?


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 28, 2014)

EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## MikeMD (Jun 29, 2014)

Alright all you disbelievers... Here's a pic of the burls on my trailer. The big one in the middle is the oak burl. I put a come along on top of it to give perspective. Apparently, it was right at the base of the tree...I suppose that's a root burl?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 29, 2014)

About time! Now ship a couple my way for making me wait!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

